# FNG Bluehawk



## Bluehawk (Sep 6, 2008)

Greetings,

Another zoomie found his way here.

Interested in all matters having to do with military aviation, for avocational research purposes only.

Self, father, uncle, brother, cousins, nephews - all vets (3 USAF) of one war or another from WWII to GWOT.

USAF Forum Moderator for Trackpads.com, Service Officer/American Legion District 15, Dept of Missouri, Past Sgt at Arms, Post 13, PUFL.

Recip a/c mech on C-123B, C-47D and U-3A, ATC 3345th CMS, Chanute Field.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 6, 2008)

Bluehawk said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Another zoomie found his way here.
> 
> ...



Sweet! Welcome aboard! So I see you're partial to round engines? 

Everybody in MY family is a pilot, except me (go figure). Sometimes I wish I'd joined the AF 25 years ago; I'd probably be strapped to the front seat of an F-15E right about now.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi Bluehawk, from a British ex-Para who also has a military family, including brother-in-law who retired last year with the rank of Air Chief Marshal. I didn't achieve such a dizzy height, but got to Staff Sergeant at least!
Welcome from a very, very, wet England.


----------



## mkloby (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2008)

G'day Bluehawk, welcome to the site mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 6, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> Sweet! Welcome aboard! So I see you're partial to round engines?
> 
> Everybody in MY family is a pilot, except me (go figure). Sometimes I wish I'd joined the AF 25 years ago; I'd probably be strapped to the front seat of an F-15E right about now.



Apparently I am! 

It was an accident of time, but I'm very glad to have gotten in on the very last of pure recips in routine military use.

It was quite a thrill, and dangerous as hell!


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 6, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Hi Bluehawk, from a British ex-Para who also has a military family, including brother-in-law who retired last year with the rank of Air Chief Marshal. I didn't achieve such a dizzy height, but got to Staff Sergeant at least!
> Welcome from a very, very, wet England.


Hello back!

I barely survived one hitch, but wish I had stayed on the full ride. 

I made the mistake of instructing a CMSgt on what he should do with his advice.


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 6, 2008)

mkloby said:


> Welcome aboard


Thank you... I, too, have a great respect for Marines. 

I spend about 50% of research time on USMC matters and history.


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes, also, to all others.

It is encouraging to see so many nations included in these conversations... something we in America are habitually prevented from experiencing by every other usual media... at our peril, in my opinion.

Isn't it interesting that the military, which could have made us enemies or allies, is the power that unites us.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2008)

Sure is my friend, and anybody who tells a CMSgt whereto stuff his advice, and lives to tell the tale, is O.K. by me!!!


----------



## mkloby (Sep 6, 2008)

Bluehawk said:


> Thank you... I, too, have a great respect for Marines.
> 
> I spend about 50% of research time on USMC matters and history.



It is a great, rich history. I'm sure some of the Brits are laughing at the mere 232 years, as theirs is so much longer!


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 6, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Sure is my friend, and anybody who tells a CMSgt whereto stuff his advice, and lives to tell the tale, is O.K. by me!!!


If memory serves, that would be the very first encouraging comment I have heard in the past 45 years on the topic! 

It was an experience, lemme tell ya. 

This guy was about 6'5", maybe 250 lbs... enlisted pre-WWII - so, he'd seen a few slicks before.

I guess he figured he needed one of my stripes to add to his 9. 

Or, maybe it was just a case of NCO PMS?


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 6, 2008)

mkloby said:


> It is a great, rich history. I'm sure some of the Brits are laughing at the mere 232 years, as theirs is so much longer!


I know what you mean...

In '69 I managed to get to England for a short visit, and was amazed, totally amazed at how old things are there, as a rule. Things just seem ancient... walking around Westminster Abbey was like living in a children's fairy tale or something.

They tolerate us, for sentimental reasons I guess.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2008)

mkloby said:


> I'm sure some of the Brits are laughing at the mere 232 years, as theirs is so much longer!



Or the Dutch  Welcome to our nice little forum from The Netherlands.


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 6, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Or the Dutch  Welcome to our nice little forum from The Netherlands.


Thank you!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome Bluehawk!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Bluehawk. I had a habit of being mouthy myself, but I gotta tell ya it took some big brass ones to do that to a Chief! Greets from another vet of the USAF.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome hawk! Glad to see you dove right in!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 8, 2008)

Bluehawk said:


> Thank you... I, too, have a great respect for Marines.
> 
> I spend about 50% of research time on USMC matters and history.





 Welcome aboard, from a one-hitch US Navy swab who _still _routinely tells upper-levels where they can put their non-reality-based ideas!


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 16, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Welcome Bluehawk!


Thank you!

Nice birds you have there!


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 16, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Hey Bluehawk. I had a habit of being mouthy myself, but I gotta tell ya it took some big brass ones to do that to a Chief! Greets from another vet of the USAF.


So, you KNOW how deep the spit was that I got myself into... a life changer one might say.


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 16, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Welcome hawk! Glad to see you dove right in!!


Thanks, I enjoy landing here...

Being around aircraft humans is a relief...


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 16, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> Welcome aboard, from a one-hitch US Navy swab who _still _routinely tells upper-levels where they can put their non-reality-based ideas!


Uh oh... another one of us!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 16, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks Chief... salute


----------

